# Mot de passe à un dossier



## mator (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour, est il possible sous OS9 de coder des dossiers car j'ai une centaine de fichiers à l'interieur de ce dossier.
Merci


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

coder des dossiers??? tu veux dire quoi au juste? Tu veux compresser le dossier et en faire une archive?

Si c'est ça, utilise Stuffit!


----------



## mator (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour, je veux simplement pouvoir mettre un mot de passe pour acceder au dossier.
merci pour la réponse


----------



## mator (5 Août 2005)

Je repose ma question d'une autre facon.
Si je ne veux pas que quelqu'un ouvre un dossier particulier, y a t'il une possibilité sous OS 9?
merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

un dossier je ne crois pas.... le mieux est de créer une image disque (autorisée en lecture/ecriture) que tu protèges par mot de passe.

Sinon il y a des softs permettant de rendre visible/invisible un dossier comme le shareware http://www.citrussoftware.com/cloakit.php, mais sous OS9 je ne me rappelle plus lesquels existent (fais une recherche sur versiontracker...)

Tu as aussi http://www.apimac.com/secret_folder/index.php


----------



## Nivek (5 Août 2005)

Au risque de contredire REMY  . Il existait sous OS9 un utilitaire (livré en standard) qui permettait de crypter l'entré d'un dossier. Le problème est que je ne me souviens plus de son nom. Je m'en souviens car j'avais cherché la même fonction sous OSX mais je ne l'avais pas trouvé...
Par contre tes mots de passe sont stocké dans le même petit utilitaire, alors est ce que cela est bien sécurisé ? ça...


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de contredire REMY . Il existait sous OS9 un utilitaire (livré en standard) qui permettait de crypter l'entré d'un dossier. Le problème est que je ne me souviens plus de son nom. Je m'en souviens car j'avais cherché la même fonction sous OSX mais je ne l'avais pas trouvé...
> Par contre tes mots de passe sont stocké dans le même petit utilitaire, alors est ce que cela est bien sécurisé ? ça...


 
Mais maintenant que tu le dis, effectivement ça me dit quelque chose... 

Bon je vais chercher.


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais maintenant que tu le dis, effectivement ça me dit quelque chose...
> 
> Bon je vais chercher.


 
L'application "Apple File Security" dans le dossier "Sécurité" du dossier "Applications" permet de chiffrer un fichier avec une clé 56 bits. On peut aussi utiliser la commande équivalente du menu Fichier du Finder, ou le menu contextuel. Par contre cette commande ou application, ne permet pas de chiffrer un dossier... (ci dessous un texte récupéré sur une page Apple consacrée aux nouvelles fonctionnalités de macOs 9)


Another security enhancement in Mac OS 9 is Apple File Security, which can encrypt and decrypt specific files using an arbitrary password. You can run Apple File Security as an application - it's in the Security folder in Mac OS 9's Applications folder - or encrypt files using the Encrypt menu command that appears in the Finder's File menu and in contextual menus. When you encrypt an item, you're asked to type and confirm a password; by default, Apple File Security adds the password to your Keychain. Apple File Security then compresses the file and encrypts it using a 56-bit key - a small yellow key appears on the file's Finder icon. (Apple File Security does not go back to wipe out the disk sectors where the unencrypted file was stored, so somone with disk recovery tools could potentially pull back data from its pre-encrypted state.) A 56-bit encryption key is the largest key size the U.S. government permits for export, and it's strong enough to deter all but the most determined and well-equipped crackers. If someone wants to get into the file, they'll have better luck guessing your password or coercing you into revealing it. Apple File Security cannot encrypt a folder, which also means it can't encrypt a package, a special kind of folder introduced with Mac OS 9 for handling Carbon "application bundles" - collections of files which together form a Carbon application. You'll see more packages as Mac OS X gets closer to reality and developers begin to make programs designed to run under both Mac OS X and Mac OS 9.


----------



## jyd04 (5 Août 2005)

Je sais que ce n'est pas le bon forum pour ça mais comment faire ceci sous OsX?


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2005)

C'est faisable avec le menu contextuel "associer un script de dossier&#8230;" si on a pris le soin de créer l'applescript nécéssaire dans le dossier "script de dossier" du dossier "script" dans le dossier sustème, non ?


----------



## jyd04 (10 Août 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> C'est faisable avec le menu contextuel "associer un script de dossier?" si on a pris le soin de créer l'applescript nécéssaire dans le dossier "script de dossier" du dossier "script" dans le dossier sustème, non ?



Aucune idée. Tu as essayé?


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2005)

Ben je répondais au topic original sous Os 9. Je ne connais pas le X ;-)


----------



## Asnancy (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour en revenir à ce que tu disait invité, la solution de l'image disque est a mon sens la meilleure mais avec un applescript, ca peux aussi marcher. J'ai donc essayé de faire ca:


```
on opening folder this_folder
	tell application "Finder"
		set theResult to display dialog "Mot de passe requis:" default answer "" buttons {"OK"} default button 1 with icon caution
		set thename to text returned of theResult
		if (thename does not start with "123") then close folder this_folder
	end tell
end opening folder
```

Ce script est à associer au fichier a "sécuriser". Cependant, niveau sécurité, ca craint. Par contre pour un utilisateur inexpérimenté, ca devrait suffir.

&#8226;Les problèmes de sécurité sont:
1, il suffit de déassocier le script au dossier et ca s'ouvre
-->_Mettre le dossier assez loin dans l'arcorescence et créer un alias_ (ca limite un peux)
2, toute recherche d'un fichier contenu ouvrira ce dossier (finderpop le fait aussi)
-->_Associer le script a un dossier dans lequel glisser le dossier a protéger._ (ca évite que celui qui te,nte d'ouvrir voie le contenu (évite pas la recherche)

&#8226;Les avantages sont:
Le mot de passe sera demandé à chaque ouverture, pas besoin de refaire sécurité des fichiers....
Si quelqu'un en vois d'autres  merci de le signaler


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2005)

Est-ce que le dossier ne reste pas ouvert tant que l'on laisse ouvert le message de demande de mot de passe?
Auquel cas il suffit de laisser ce message affiché et d'aller consulter le contenu du dossier ouvert.


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2005)

Je dois dire que je n'ai pas essayé de faire un Applescript (de plus je suis toujours obligé de me taper les guides, je n'y touche pas souvent). Alors le plus simple et qui résiste aux recherches c'est effectivement l'image du dossier avec un mot de passe. Mea culpa ;-)


----------



## legrizzly (12 Août 2005)

pkoi pas utiliser resEdit ?? on peut rendre invisible n'importe quel dossier...


----------



## Asnancy (13 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le dossier ne reste pas ouvert tant que l'on laisse ouvert le message de demande de mot de passe?
> Auquel cas il suffit de laisser ce message affiché et d'aller consulter le contenu du dossier ouvert.



Non, on peux rien faire d'autre. Cependant, on voit le contenu en arrière plan.



			
				legrizzly a dit:
			
		

> pkoi pas utiliser resEdit ?? on peut rendre invisible n'importe quel dossier...



En effet, j'ai essayé ca marche niquel, impossible de rechercher dedans.... mais ..... j'ai oublié ResEdit dans le dossier en question . 
Sinon, pour effectuer cette opération: un ptit tutorial
Trouvé sur http://www.resedit.free.fr


----------

